# BoyShot & Card cut



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello

I made 14 slingshot shooting videos last December and this is last one of them.

Single Dankung 1745 tubes works really well with this frame.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are the first class


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your videos are the first class


Thank You very much Tag :wave:

I hope that my shooting is someday too


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!! I like that frame.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy!! I like that frame.


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

It's a bit different shoot with small frame like this than with bigger "normal size" ones.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice. I just found the PP boyshot aluminum cores were back in stock so I bought one. Looking forward to shooting it. How did you attach the single tubes on the original?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> good shooting.


Thanks hoggy :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Nice. I just found the PP boyshot aluminum cores were back in stock so I bought one. Looking forward to shooting it. How did you attach the single tubes on the original?


It was really fast done attachment and I did it better after making this video.

This is how it's done now









Red tube is TheraBand and and on the other side I have 1/4" steel ball inside 1745 tube.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That looks really simple and effective. It seems like it would be easy to adjust as well. Thanks!!


----------



## slingin_Hans (Oct 28, 2018)

I wish I could shoot that well.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> That looks really simple and effective. It seems like it would be easy to adjust as well. Thanks!!


Putting balls  to tube is little bit difficult but otherwise very simple.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

slingin_Hans said:


> I wish I could shoot that well.


Just little practice and slingshot & bandset, that are suitable to You :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > That looks really simple and effective. It seems like it would be easy to adjust as well. Thanks!!
> ...


https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/fixed-band-slingshot-steel-ball-installer_1921

I'm planning on using a homemade tool similar to this one from DK. Basically just a magnetized piece of steel rod.


----------

